# Photos that look like what derealization looks like



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2006/01/ci ... tself.html

M


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

haha awesome but mine is a more derealized than that


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is someones picture of depersonalisation.

http://www.tuukkavirtaperko.net/art/04p/depersonaliF.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

http://www.ibiblio.org/wm/paint/auth/mu ... scream.jpg


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I definitely don't have DR...cause stuff has never looked like that to me.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Snowy that was a funny picture :lol: .

That is me in the middel of the night wondering where the hell I am and what the hell I am doing :wink: .

Methusala that is exactly how the world looks to me. 
I liked the 2end photo because it is partly focused and partly blurred. 
Sometimes I can have extream focus like that and everything outside my focus is a blur to me. Other times though my focus is on everything at once and then everything is just a blur, but I am fully aware of the whole blur at one time.

I don't know if I just made any sense at all :? .


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

DR doesn't really look like anything to me but I experience it alot. There are plenty of times where the world looks fairly normal but still feels extremely fake to me. I'm wondering if you're thinking about the visual disturbances that often accompany DP.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

It is so hard to explain. Yes it is an experience. My sense is that incoming stimuli is not processed properly by the brain. It gets scrambed somehow. Nothing wrong with the eyes, but with cognitive processes of the visual input.

This is an "as if" DR for me when I get confused by too much input. I don't think we handle excess or novel stimuli well, hence not being able to handle flickering lights, strobes kill me, movies for some people, malls with crowds, etc. Too much input we can't handle.










From my website on my experience w/DP. All the photo collages of David Hockney flip me out.

Hope the link works.

Cheers.
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*DAVID HOCKNEY
Pearblossom Highway, 11-18th April 1986 #2
1986
Photographic collage
78 x 111 in. (198 x 282 cm)
Collection the artist*


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

My experiences of Primary DR are slightly contradictory. I 'felt' like my head my encased in a plastic bag covered with grease, yet, everything also seemed too bright, too sparkly, too 'real'. And, again the contradiction, everything looked so incredibly unreal.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, I sure do hate my bouts with DR. At least I'm getting to the point where I'm just controlling little episodes. I believe it's going, going, and will be gone soon. Lets hope.


----------



## bedina (Nov 20, 2005)

I can not link the pictures, but type "Beksinski" in the google. He was a painter (he was murdered few years ago) and I think hes pictures are so depressed, so derealized, so alone, so far.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Bekinski looks like Salvador Dali if he was listening to death metal.


----------

